# Tool Post and holder



## yort81 (Apr 11, 2013)

has anyone had any good luck with these ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271153274345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Troy


----------



## Ray C (Apr 11, 2013)

Probably 50% of the folks here use them and they're perfect for all practical applications.  BTW:  The seller is CDCOtools.com and his direct sales are a little cheaper because he doesn't have to pay eBay fees.  I just ordered about $300 worth of stuff from CDCO and place several orders a year with him.


Ray




yort81 said:


> has anyone had any good luck with these ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271153274345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Troy


----------



## papermaker (Apr 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Probably 50% of the folks here use them and they're perfect for all practical applications.  BTW:  The seller is CDCOtools.com and his direct sales are a little cheaper because he doesn't have to pay eBay fees.  I just ordered about $300 worth of stuff from CDCO and place several orders a year with him.
> 
> 
> Ray



I have purchased tools from CDCO too. Very happy with what I got. I bought direct through them also. E-Bay is crazy!


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 11, 2013)

You gunna luv that tool holder!


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 11, 2013)

They had a sale on them that ended a week or so ago, and I was able to juggle the finances enough to purchase one. I ended up paying the local machine shop $45  to fit it to my Atlas compound, which mean they shaved down the flat, threaded plate into a t shape, and he also milled a bit off my compound so it would sit flat. I was too busy making money at work to play around with making it work myself, and I had no milling machine anyhow. (That suggestion about facing it off in a lathe with a boss sticking up to fit the t slot was a good one but would have left way too little material in my case.)I haven't actually used it , I picked it up today from the MS.... but I am happy with what I got and look forward to using it. I have a crazy idea to use two sides of it at the same time, one for a cutting tool and the other for a tracer tool, to do some shape duplicating. Great shipping, got here really quickly .


----------



## george wilson (Apr 11, 2013)

That is an incredibly low price for a genuine Aloris tool post and holders!!! Hard to believe.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 11, 2013)

George,

Not sure what made you think it's a "genuine Aloris", but maybe it was the picture in the original link.  The label on the tool post does resemble the Aloris label, but it's CDCO - China import.  Several folks here have had good luck with them.  I've bought some collets from them that were good from a price standpoint but just OK from a quality standpoint.  Probably got exactly what I paid for, which is usually the case.  )

Steve


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 17, 2013)

At a distance the label on the post looked like an Aloris label, that was why he said that. It had me fooled too!


----------



## Ray C (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Uncle Buck, my eyes almost popped out for a split second too.  I kinda looked like your avatar picture for a moment.

A basic Aloris QCTP setup is running about 600 bucks.  LOL...

Anyhow, I just bought 10 more holders from Frank at CDCO for a grand price of a hundred bucks -about the cost of a single Aloris holder.  Of course, the cheap ones need about 3 minutes with a file and the first thing I do is replace the allen screws with decent 12.9 grade cap screws.  -So with an hour of time invested, I kept about 500 bucks in my wallet.

Ray




Uncle Buck said:


> At a distance the label on the post looked like an Aloris label, that was why he said that. It had me fooled too!


----------

